
How to make Software Requirements Specification Document? - CSHARK_Software
https://cshark.com/blog/how-to-make-a-software-requirements-specification-document
======
CSHARK_Software
It's important to have one! An SRS is the most important part of the whole
project documentation. This blog article have answers to these questions:

\- How to make this type of document? \- Why it's important? \- What type of
information should this document contain?

And probably the most important of them all:

\- How to cooperate with the customer to create it?

Have a good read!

